# Antler Sheds



## Ruger

I was curious how many of you guys hunt for antler sheds? I was out most of the day and was able to pick up one fresh 4 point mule deer. I havent"t found many yet this year but I'll keep going out. Tis the season and it is one of my favorite past times.


----------



## saskredneck

im just waiting for the snow to melt, good way to get the legs back in shape after winter


----------



## On a call

I am waiting for the river to drop so I can get over to the island.


----------



## youngdon

A friend found a massive 7 point while on the coyote hunt. I told him it would look really nice on my mantle, lol


----------



## ebbs

Did you guys see about the shed hunters out east who found a human skull? Had 2 bullet holes in the back of it. How'd you like to be shed hunting and walk up on that? BTW, Ruger, here's a pic of my best shed find ever. Was a buck I hunted for 2 bow seasons and found his carcass 30 yards behind my rifle stand the February following the season. I was sick to my stomach.

First pic is right after I pulled what was left of him out of the leaves. I gross scored it at home at 151 5/8. It was the biggest deer I'd ever drawn back on with my bow








Second pic is of my daughter when she was almost 2 standing next to the mounted remains. I used some scrap western cedar from an old wardrobe as the backdrop.


----------



## On a call

That is a good find Eric !!! ...I too have found a few like that. I am guessing all of mine were either a hit and lost animal from other hunters or one I know for sure was a road kill.

Human skull.....now that would um...freak me out.


----------



## youngdon

We had some coyote hunters find a skull about a year ago out east of Phoenix. I have a 5x6 elk skull mounted on my water shed at the cabin. BTW the 7 pt I mentioned earlier was an elk antler we looked for the other side in the area but it did not appear to be laying around.


----------



## Ruger

Nice buck! That is what makes it fun about hunting for sheds,_ It lets u get and idea about what gets away. I'll see if I can get a picture posted of a bull I found that got away from somebody._


----------



## Ruger

Tried posting some pictures but I had an icon that said file was too large. What am I doing wrong? It is always great to see the pictures you guys post aqnd would like to share some of my own.


----------



## ebbs

Ruger said:


> Tried posting some pictures but I had an icon that said file was too large. What am I doing wrong? It is always great to see the pictures you guys post aqnd would like to share some of my own.


I generally try to make sure all of my pics are under 500 KB for upload purposes. Never denies them at that size. You can pretty much use any photo program to adjust the size or "save as" a smaller file then try uploading again.

Surprisingly awesome finds when it comes to sheds or carcasses are sometimes almost as exciting as when a big one surprises you on a stand or a stalk. Maybe not quite as rewarding in the end, but it still gets the blood boiling. Like I said about mine, I recognized the left crabclaw immediately. Literally fell to my knees and felt like crying after I found him. Skull was pointed noise to the sky and the tines were buried (you can see the dirt stains) in the mud and leaves. Only way I can figure it bleached out so fast. The rest of him was scattered around the area by coyotes I imagine. I think it was an errant shot by one of the psycho neighbors or his buddies.


----------



## On a call

Yeah it is shame to loose a nice deer that you personally know. I remember a few years ago opening day I took my son and daughter out crossbow hunting...they were 12 and 13. In the morning my daughter and I saw a very nice 8 point 140 class. He almost came into range then followed a few other deer out. She ended up shooting a spike a couple weeks later and for almost two months I never saw that 8 again. Then I and my son were up in the stand and that 8 showed up again and he nailed him. Bottom line is...when a deer you know stops being seen you begin to wonder what happened to him...unless in a case like yours. Unless you found an arrow or slug you really do not know what killed him.

Either way...good that you did.


----------



## On a call

youngdon said:


> We had some coyote hunters find a skull about a year ago out east of Phoenix. I have a 5x6 elk skull mounted on my water shed at the cabin. BTW the 7 pt I mentioned earlier was an elk antler we looked for the other side in the area but it did not appear to be laying around.


Hey Don...nice rack, nice find. Also a 7 good find too. What time of year did you find them. I have found alot of small to nice big rack that were chewed up by rodents.

I wonder how many crimes are solved because of a hunter finding the remains of a person ?


----------



## youngdon

They were both found in the first week of Marchthe 7 pt this year and the skull 5x6 2 years ago, probably from a bad shot. This years was a shed as it was fresh and full of color, so that big boy was running around lopsided for a bit. I am sure it is off by now. I marked the spot on because I elk hunt that unit, hopefully I will draw a tag this year.


----------



## youngdon

I am not sure how many are crimes are solved but I bet a lot of investigations into missing persons are given new life.


----------



## ReidRH

The Sheds we find down here are usually so chewed up by rodents they arent much to look at! But Every now and again We Find a Good one!


----------



## On a call

Timing is the ticket or ...luck


----------



## youngdon

A little of both. The ranch just north of our cabin is several hundred thousand acres and they banned quads from entry because they were tearing up the land so bad. I've seen pickups mounded four feet over the side rails with antlers, both deer and elk.


----------



## On a call

wow....that is lot of sheds....and....alot of elk and deer !


----------



## youngdon

The ranch and a couple smaller ones bordering it are loaded with big elk and mulies. Coyotes and mountain lions too.


----------



## ebbs

youngdon said:


> The ranch and a couple smaller ones bordering it are loaded with big elk and mulies. Coyotes and mountain lions too.


Now you're talkin'!


----------



## Ruger

Thanks for the help on how to post pictures! I found this bull a couple of years ago during rifle season and guessed that it had been killed during archery or muzzleloading season and lost. For only being a 5 point it still scored 309. Wish it was still alive tho I woulda had a fun time chasing him with my bow. Now that I know how I'll try to post some more pics. in the future.


----------



## youngdon

Shortly after we found the rack that hangs on my watershed I had a conversation with a G&F officer who tol,d me that it was actually illegal to pick up a whole (as in both sides attached)rack. The proper procedure is to notify G&F and they would investigate the death. Apparently some scumbags shoot them and come back later for the racks.


----------



## Ruger

I talked to a local warden here a few years ago and he told me in Colorado it is legal to pick them up but suggested anything trophy sized to contact them so it could be checked out. I have heard in Utah you can't collect any that are attached to the skull.


----------



## Mattuk

youngdon said:


> Shortly after we found the rack that hangs on my watershed I had a conversation with a G&F officer who tol,d me that it was actually illegal to pick up a whole (as in both sides attached)rack. The proper procedure is to notify G&F and they would investigate the death. Apparently some scumbags shoot them and come back later for the racks.


Why do I not find that hard to believe Don! That would happen over here out of season, they would claim it had a broken leg if caught and were helping the poor beast out.

Ruger I think I'm right in saying you can train dogs to find antlers, have you got any or worked with them before?


----------



## youngdon

I would certainly think you could train them for that, my male swipes my wrist drag (deer antler) from my pack if I leave it open.


----------



## Ruger

I think it is possible and likely to train a dog to find them. I take mine with me all the time and she has never picked one up and brought it to me but I always watch her and a couple of times she has found them and I see her sniffing them.


----------



## Ruger

I went out today looking for sheds. Atleast this time I didnt get skunked! I wanted to do some calling while I was out there but the wind was howling too bad.


----------



## youngdon

Nice finds Ruger. What do you do with them?


----------



## On a call

Good finds Ruger.

Do you ever find white tail racks


----------



## Ruger

we dont have any whitetails in our area. So far I haven't done anything with any of the sheds I have found. Looking for something creative and unique to do with them. I could sell them by the pound but that doesn"t pay very well for the miles I have walked looking for them.


----------



## On a call

lights !

Candle holders and sell em online !


----------



## youngdon

I'd opt for distress calls out of the thick parts and coaxers from the tips. I'll buy the first one, but you'll have to sign it.


----------



## Mattuk

youngdon said:


> I would certainly think you could train them for that, my male swipes my wrist drag (deer antler) from my pack if I leave it open.


www.upnorthjournal.com podcast episodes 99 and 100 I think are about shed hunting and the training of dogs. You can find them on itunes as well.


----------



## Mattuk

Just a couple that I've made.

Fallow Deer Antler









Samba Deer Antler and Buffalo Horn









I'll find a few more.


----------



## ebbs

Matt are these from stags you've taken or are they finds? It's hard for me to do anything with antlers I've harvested outside of display them as trophies.


----------



## Mattuk

ebbs, the samba I bought but the fallow i would of shot, all crap bucks go for walking sticks etc. Why do you fancy one?


----------



## Ruger

Nice walking sticks! I have a hard time cutting up an antler too. I need to make some mounts to dispay some of the pairs I've found. It wold be alot better than the piles I have on the floor that always get in the way.


----------



## ebbs

Mattuk said:


> ebbs, the samba I bought but the fallow i would of shot, all crap bucks go for walking sticks etc. Why do you fancy one?


Oh I fancy one all right!!! They are very neat looking. Don't see many with those types of horns around here.


----------



## Mattuk

ebbs said:


> Oh I fancy one all right!!! They are very neat looking. Don't see many with those types of horns around here.


ebbs if you cut and dry a stick of your choice I'm sure I could build a top for you and send it over.

Thanks Ruger.


----------



## On a call

Matt how do you attach the anter to a horn like that Samba and buffalo photo and then how do you attach it to the stick ?

Well done.


----------



## youngdon

Beautiful sticks Matt.


----------



## ebbs

Mattuk said:


> ebbs if you cut and dry a stick of your choice I'm sure I could build a top for you and send it over.
> 
> Thanks Ruger.


Sounds like a plan to me! Though I'll second On a Call's question to you. I suppose the measurements would need to match perfectly and how do you attach the handle to the wood?


----------



## youngdon

Ironwood would look nice, or mesquite. I had a sassafrass stick that someone stole from the back of my truck, wish I had it to beat them with.


----------



## Mattuk

ebbs said:


> Sounds like a plan to me! Though I'll second On a Call's question to you. I suppose the measurements would need to match perfectly and how do you attach the handle to the wood?


I use a 2 stage Epoxy Resin Adhesive and a piece of threaded rod.


----------



## On a call

youngdon said:


> Ironwood would look nice, or mesquite. I had a sassafrass stick that someone stole from the back of my truck, wish I had it to beat them with.


Don, if you like I have plenty of sassafrass and could send you more than you can shake a stick at if you want some...that goes for all you guys .


----------



## youngdon

Pun intended?

I'd love to have a couple of sticks, if you have them laying around. Do you have my addy?


----------



## Mattuk

youngdon said:


> Pun intended?
> 
> I'd love to have a couple of sticks, if you have them laying around. Do you have my addy?


Don would you like a top to go on that stick?


----------



## youngdon

That would be awesome Matt. You'll have to sign or initial it for me though. So when you become famous(or reveal yourself to already be) I can tell everyone I " have a goodlife".


----------



## Mattuk

You are a numpty! I'll have a look in to the laws etc for sending bone or antler over to you and see what I can do.


----------



## ebbs

Mattuk said:


> You are a numpty! I'll have a look in to the laws etc for sending bone or antler over to you and see what I can do.


A "NUMPTY?" Only thing I can think of that's even close to that is Humpty Dumpty.


----------



## youngdon

A reckless, absent minded or unwise person

i.e. "Silly billy", "You big dafty"


----------



## Mattuk

ebbs said:


> A "NUMPTY?" Only thing I can think of that's even close to that is Humpty Dumpty.


It's one you can save for the wife as she won't have a clue what your talking about!


----------



## youngdon

And you think that will make it better ?


----------



## Mattuk

Its not rude or anything!


----------



## ebbs

Oh Don, don't be such a numpty!


----------



## youngdon

ebbs said:


> Oh Don, don't be such a numpty!


Who you callin' Numpty ? You wanker !


----------



## Mattuk

I love starting these things!!


----------



## youngdon

That's alright Matt, we have a few names for you too, what do you think we should call him ebbs ? dillweed ? cornpone ? bone head ? knuckle head ?


----------



## Mattuk

Hmmm maybe getting Roberta to join this site would be a really stupid thing to do right now!!!


----------



## ebbs

youngdon said:


> That's alright Matt, we have a few names for you too, what do you think we should call him ebbs ? dillweed ? cornpone ? bone head ? knuckle head ?


Bahahahahahahaha!


----------



## On a call

Hey Don. . . I think I have your address...1313 Mocking Bird lane ?? I will send you what you are looking for...would you like sticks or cut trunk wood ? How long ??? Let me know and I will send it.

Again...anyone else Ebbs, matt ?


----------



## youngdon

Yep that's me youngdon munster.


----------



## youngdon

I think sticks would dry better, don't you ? Less cracking I would think. Prolly 1 1/2 diameter 52" long.


----------



## youngdon

ebbs said:


> Bahahahahahahaha!


I noticed you didn't laugh at the wanker comment.


----------



## Mattuk

On a call said:


> Hey Don. . . I think I have your address...1313 Mocking Bird lane ?? I will send you what you are looking for...would you like sticks or cut trunk wood ? How long ??? Let me know and I will send it.
> 
> Again...anyone else Ebbs, matt ?


Thats very kind Brian but I think sending walking sticks over here might cost a bit! And not arrive in one piece.


----------



## On a call

Mattuk said:


> Thats very kind Brian but I think sending walking sticks over here might cost a bit! And not arrive in one piece.


I would think they would make it just fine I have some tubes I could send them in. Just let me know if you would like some. I will be sending Don some soon.

Don...not sure what to send because I have no idea how they dry and crack ??? Let me know what you would like and I will get them on thier way. They grow like weeds around here.


----------



## youngdon

I honestly don't know how sassafras will dry either,hopefully slow enough to not split. Just leave the bark on, as cut wood would have a tendency to dry too quickly I think. I just love the smell of it, and the leaves are great in the fall.


----------



## On a call

As is the roots mmm...Grandma taught me how to brew tea years...many years ago. There is an area not far from my home in Holland that has small wood with nothing but Sassafras thier leaves only last for a few days...but the colors are soooooooo pretty !

My woods has few mixed in with the oaks and maples which makes for a very nice color also.


----------



## youngdon

Yeah I've been to Holland, the working windmills are great as well as the fields upon fields of tulips in every color imaginable.


----------



## Mattuk

youngdon said:


> Yeah I've been to Holland, the working windmills are great as well as the fields upon fields of tulips in every color imaginable.


Is that the only reason you went to Holland!?


----------



## On a call

What else is in Holland ?

My referance was to the name of the town I live in.


----------



## Mattuk

A lot of fun can be had there Brian!


----------



## youngdon

On a call said:


> What else is in Holland ?
> 
> My referance was to the name of the town I live in.


Sorry somehow I thought you meant Holland MI. rather than Holland OH


----------



## On a call

Let me guess...riding the boat locks ? Picking flowers ? Putting your finger in the *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* ? Wearing wooden shoes ?

Just joking...Perhaps some day ?


----------



## youngdon

Mattuk said:


> A lot of fun can be had there Brian!


Matt refers to the redlight district and the many "coffee shops"


----------



## Mattuk

A friend told me about it.







Me.


----------



## On a call

So we are talking about wenchs again


----------



## youngdon

Thats how it appears


----------



## On a call

From sheds to walking sticks to women...lets see how is it that always happens ?


----------



## Mattuk

Sorry thats my fault! Back to topic!


----------



## On a call

Sweet looking Matt. A walking stick and shooting support all in one, or is that a crutch ?

Do you make those to sell ? Nice work for sure.


----------



## Mattuk

Thank you Brian. Its what we call a thumb stick. You can use them for anything, a shooting rest when deer stalking or when pheasant shooting as a beating stick. I just make them for fun, I really enjoy it!


----------



## On a call

You do a nice job...I really liked the buffalo horned one. How did you end up with a horn ?


----------



## Mattuk

Thank you Brian.

We have on line shops over here where you can buy all sorts of things to make walking sticks out of. I'll find the sites and put a link up for you Brian.


----------



## Mattuk

www.stickmaker.com look for the shop link in blue.


----------



## youngdon

Nice link Matt, thanks.


----------



## Mattuk

Thats ok. There are more but the brain is having an off day!


----------



## On a call

Nice looking shop thank you for the link. Looks like he does nice work.

I however wonder where he gets his materials ?


----------



## Mattuk

All around the world. The Samba antler and Buffalo horn from India.


----------



## On a call

I did not find his price lists ? Are they are on his site also ?


----------



## Mattuk

Not sure I've not ordered anything for some time now. If you want anything I'll get it for you as he doesn't ship to the US anymore.


----------



## On a call

Got ya...ok.


----------



## Mattuk

Here's another site to have a look at.

http://www.thestickman.co.uk/diy.htm


----------



## Mattuk

Here's a stick I've just started.


----------



## youngdon

Nice looking Matt. Do you make them often.


----------



## Mattuk

Now and then, more through the winter. Thats a special order!


----------



## Ruger

That looks like something my grandpa would love! If nothing else he could use it to smack his grandkids with!


----------



## Mattuk

Ruger are you trying to say I'm old or something!?


----------



## Mattuk

Its coming along!









































What do you think so far?


----------



## Mattuk

A little sanding still to do.


----------



## shakari

Nice work Matt.

I used to make them but don't have the time now.... My two favourites were one I made for my old man (similar to the one in your pic) and I recessed one of those pewter labrador badges into the flat spot where the antler joins the skull and the other was one I made for my brother. I started off with a ramshorn shepherd's crook and took it a step further by making it into an elephant's head with the ears folded back.

Took me ages to work out how to do the tusks and eventually sussed out that if I took a straight piece of antler and sanded it doen until it was just smooth white and then cut pieces out of it at an angle and partially across it, (if you know what I mean) I'd have the right basic shape.

That was about 20 years ago and I've no idea if he still has it.

The old man's one was on on stripped holly that I then used a variety of coloured wood dyes and then varnished over and my brother's was on blackthorn.


----------



## Mattuk

Thank you Steve. They sound very good. I have some holly drying in the shed. I like blackthorn, ash, hazel and if you can get a good bit dogwood.


----------



## shakari

That stickmakers.com link looks bloody nice...... I rather fancy buying one of thos damascus skian dhus and putting either a buffalo horn or giraffe bone handle on it..... hmmmmmmm









I've never used dogwood but have used the others you mention..... but we get a variety of dogwood here so might try that.... and thinking about it, a friend of mine has some wild olive that might be worth a try.

It's bloody years since I made a stick but this thread has made me want to get back into it...... so thanks for the idea!


----------



## Mattuk

Thats ok but I want to see the results!


----------



## Ruger

That looks great! I might have to try something like that with an elk shed.


----------



## Mattuk

Thank you Ruger. Can you get hold of cow or buffalo horn?


----------



## shakari

Mattuk said:


> Thats ok but I want to see the results!


No problem...... but you might have to come on safari to see them at work!


----------



## Mattuk

One day! I've just been told I'll be croc fishing on my own Roberta doesn't fancy it! As soon as I said the word swimming!


----------



## shakari

Ah but she'll love the camp.... air con, pool, great food and the bird life, fishing and hunting is fantastic!


----------



## Mattuk

Oh we will one day.


----------



## youngdon

Nice looking Matt, what are you using for a stick ?


----------



## Ruger

should be able to get cow horn pretty easy buffalo might be a little harder but i still don't think it would be too hard to find around here


----------



## Mattuk

youngdon said:


> Nice looking Matt, what are you using for a stick ?


Thank you Don.

I'm not I'm just making the head for someone then putting it in the post! What would you put it on Don!?


----------



## youngdon

I spent a good part of yesterday out on a ranch north west of here, I was looking for a piece of ironwood, amongst other things.


----------



## Mattuk

Well you'd better find a good stick then mate to put it on!


----------



## Mattuk

From this....









To this....









In 3 nights


----------



## youngdon

Wow !! That's a beauty Matt. Thank you. I'll have to look harder. Most trees here in the desert are short and fat, without long straight branches. But I'll find one. What did you use to get the gloss shine ?


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*That was a dandy ebbs----I know how you feel----happened to me some years back----nice fine---SB*


----------



## Mattuk

youngdon said:


> Wow !! That's a beauty Matt. Thank you. I'll have to look harder. Most trees here in the desert are short and fat, without long straight branches. But I'll find one. What did you use to get the gloss shine ?


It's just 2 coats of varnish. No worries mate!


----------



## youngdon

You've made my day Matt ! Today has been a sucky one for sure, untill now that is. Thank you, I appreciate it.


----------



## Mattuk

Sorry to hear that Don. Thats my pleasure!


----------

